
The Future of the News Business: A Monumental Twitter Stream All in One Place - _pius
http://a16z.com/2014/02/25/future-of-news-business/
======
joelbro
very accurate assessment of the news business. the big issue is that trends in
online advertising (more mobile, programmatic) is driving prices to zero.
native has an impact but its grains of sand compared to the the waves of these
bigger trends. the point that the middle is the death trap of content is 100%
spot on. i own a content site in the middle and i'm taking the advice in this
article to heart.

